# Meet Auron



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is Auron,
likes his worms and lots of nap.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover (Nov 4, 2013)

He's very cute! A stocky boy, huh?  'Im just big boned!!!' Lol.

Lovely. You keep good care of him!


----------

